# DSi dated and priced for US!



## CockroachMan (Feb 18, 2009)

*DSi dated and priced for US!*
Out April 5th 2009



Nintendo has today announced the official launch date and pricing of the new Nintendo DSi - the 3rd generation DS handheld. The DSi will be launching in black and blue, with the pearl white verison nowhere to be seen. Read more below.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The latest incarnation of the Nintendo DS, the Nintendo DSi, will be released in the U.S. on April 5 and priced at US$169.99. It is launching in black and new color blue.
> 
> The DSi, which has been on sale in Japan since November 2008, has only been available in black and white.
> 
> ...






Source


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 18, 2009)

Yay Rhythm Heaven out April 5th!

Don't really care about the other thing, $169.99?  Jesus that is too much just for a 5 year old handheld, a little extra ram, slightly bigger screen and a low quality camera and some DSiWare which you have to pay for anyway.

Now it'll be available widely perhaps the hackers can go about getting DSiWare to work on our flashcarts (I'm guessing if its possible we'll require some sort of CSM or loader) because that is the only feature I am remotely interested in.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 18, 2009)

WOOT.

Not to far off actually. Love how they added a color blue. Hope they release a Crimson. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might wait a couple of months before buying to see what happens in the homebrew scene of this. Not many people are hacking it due to it being Japanese, and that they'll just be releasing a dead program for it because not that many people even have a DSi.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 18, 2009)

The DSi is such a con. Shame Nintendo stooped this low.


----------



## Doggy124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Finally, it time to decide what DS I will get for my replacement.


----------



## granville (Feb 18, 2009)

I too agree the DSi is a shameless scam. DSiware looks like mostly puzzle games (which are decent, but a dime a dozen) and shovelware. The camera, well WHY would I want that in a gaming system? At least before, game cameras were separate accessories. In fact, I think there was one for GBA. If so, you can just hook it into your old DS' GBA slot I guess.

As for the extra specs, we'll see what comes of them.

And dammit, I forgot the MOST important negative- no GBA slot. WHAT WERE THEY THINKING???


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 18, 2009)

I was really going to get one of these until I found out that WPA encryption still isn't going to work for the wi-fi in DS games.  

The only reason I'm still considering getting one at launch is because of the update-able firmware.  It may turn out down the road that the launch firmware is hackable, but future firmwares aren't, etc, etc.  Not really the type of thing we've had to deal with on the DS yet, but still a possibility.

Plus, I sorta want a black DS.  I just don't want to pay $40 extra for it.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Feb 18, 2009)

whoo DSi will come in 5/4/2009 cant wait two month i really like the ice blue DSi cant wait i will get the ice blue ^^


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 18, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> The camera, well WHY would I want that in a gaming system?
> 
> I remember people saying the exact same thing about a touch screen and a microphone when the DS was announced
> 
> ...



I'm yet to know someone that really uses his DS to play GBA games.. only problem I see here are the Guitar Hero games. Really, complaining about the GBA slot is just nitpicking.. if you want to play GBA games, stick to your current DS or GBA.. you don't have to throw it out just to get a DSi.


----------



## JDMEVOIXMR (Feb 18, 2009)

^ IF I were Nintendo, I wouldn't care, it's money, baby. I think the DSi will utilize the camera in its games...hmmm.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 18, 2009)

wow they are really trying to make so much money off this
we pay more for the system, pay more for DSiware

BUT THE BLUE IS AWESOME
i might wait until prices drop a bit
and get the blue
*drools*


----------



## War (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not getting one, but congrats for those of you who are. I'm pretty shocked that we're not getting the white model... why blue? That's so random...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 18, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> JDMEVOIXMR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine: Stripperz


----------



## Orc (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, fuck you Nintendo for adding a new color so soon. :/


----------



## Speedy321 (Feb 18, 2009)

whats wrong with adding a new colour?


----------



## George290506 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope the European DSi one will cost no more than €20 from the DSL €150.

The official Nintendo price of the DSL in USA is $150 or $170?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 18, 2009)

I will not be buying a third DS.

I will not be buying a third DS.

I will not be buying a third DS.

... Goddamn you Nintendo.


----------



## Santee (Feb 18, 2009)

no white dsi damn just going to go back on learning how to do shell replacements


----------



## Speedy321 (Feb 18, 2009)

its weird how america wont get it in white.Hope we do in UK.


----------



## George290506 (Feb 18, 2009)

Speedy321 said:
			
		

> whats wrong with adding a new colour?


It's strange if you think about that the WII is more than 3 years out and it has not got any other colors


----------



## Speedy321 (Feb 18, 2009)

True.I suppose.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 18, 2009)

George290506 said:
			
		

> I hope the European DSi one will cost no more than €20 from the DSL €150.
> 
> The official Nintendo price of the DSL in USA is $150 or $170?


The DS Lite consistently sells for $129 new here in the US.  It has stayed at that price point since soon after launch.  There have occasionally been games bundled in at that price, but the $129 has stayed very steady.  So announcing the DSi at $169 seems to put a $40 premium on the hardware upgrade.  We'll see how that's marketed closer to launch.


----------



## weiff (Feb 18, 2009)

Honestly... no one noticed the extra "0" in the announce post?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Nintendo DSi will be released in the U.S. on April 5th, 20*0*09.



With that date we won't have to worry about it for a loooong time.


----------



## Speedy321 (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't try to be funny.Anyway,looking at the dsi's stats i'm keeping my old ds.


----------



## alucard77 (Feb 18, 2009)

This is really useless.

Why does Nintendo continue to release under powered systems.  It's not like they are cheaper or anything.  When a PSP is cheaper then a NDSi, you know Nintendo is just trying to milk shit.

It would be nice to have a system with some power under the hood.  If not for graphics, then for at least better emulators.  This is a throw away, kinda like the GBA Micro.  So disappointing.

Also, let's not forget that the Touch Screen is totally a gimmick.  If you look at the greatest games on the DS, only 2 or so actually use the touch screen (Zelda and Ninja Gaiden).  I guess this is more a chriticism of the game makers, but I also believe the touch screen is not the best thing to use for gaming.  It's a way to sell more systems.  If you can beat Ninja Gaiden without scratching your screen I will be amazed.  More $$$ for Nintendo.

I would really like for a game company to make a portable ex generation system.  If Nintendo made a portable GC it would be great.  First off, existing companies would know how to program for it.  Secondly, while everybody won't like this, they can resell their GC games to be played on the portable GC.  They already do this anyway, so I can't see how a portable GC could be that big of an issue.

Not to mention we would have better emulators and the sort, and people can catch up on GC games they may have missed and don't have the time to play at home.  But maybe have time to play on a commute or so on.

Nintendo did innovate with the DS and the Wii, however, I don't think they show the capabilty to innovate with their next gen systems.  If Sony or Microsoft were smart, they would just steal and improve the Wii controls and touch screen.  And also realize, release as many perphrials as possible.  People eat that shit up.  Trust me, people will buy better graphics and similar game play.  That is why the N64 and GC flopped in comparison to the PS and PS2.  Wii succeeded because of the controls, and for the fact it offered siomething new.  Noone will buy a Wii 2.0, like they won't buy this DSi.


----------



## skawo96 (Feb 18, 2009)

No whitey?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'd buy the black one anyway


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 18, 2009)

Damn, only 18,000 years and about 2 months left!!  Hope I can save up enough money!!


----------



## taken (Feb 18, 2009)

DSI is not  going to be the next best handheld.

I rather stay with my DS LITE


----------



## Sstew (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow.. Blue really? I think it's actually quite ugly. I'd prefer the White, plus you know people would get the white because it coordinates with the Wii, but whatever. I cant drop that much on something that hasn't improved a lot. I still prefer the ""phat" DS.

Off Topic: Anyone bought a replacement shell for a "phat" DS? They sell them on DX but I dont know if its worth it. Wanting black, if someone can find a good quality shell.


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 18, 2009)

@Sstew, I got the black phat replacement shell from DX when my hinge broke... it's worked perfectly... I mean, really, the only thing it has to do is hold the guts in, and swing the hinge when I open it... but yea, it's not THAT hard to do, but I suggest if it's your first time, TAKE YOUR TIME... set aside 2 hours, and make sure you make a note of where EVERY screw goes.


----------



## science (Feb 18, 2009)

oh kick ass that is a nice blue


----------



## hey_suburbia (Feb 18, 2009)

More Pictures and Details:
http://www.wiinintendo.net/2009/02/18/more...s-nintendo-dsi/


----------



## m3rox (Feb 18, 2009)

Spoiler











lol


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll have to pass on this model as I DO get much use out of my GBA slot. There's still so many great games for GBA and I'd rather play them on a DS than the SP.

Plus I couldn't give a damn about most the new features anyways. That's probably another part of it.


----------



## Trolly (Feb 18, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm yet to know someone that really uses his DS to play GBA games


*Raises Hand*
The GBA still lives, right guys? Guys? ...

Anyway yeah, I'm gonna have to agree with Hadrian, the only interesting thing is DSiWare, so we gotta hope it can be hacked to work on the DS Phat/DS Lite.


----------



## playallday (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not getting.  *EVER*.  In fact, I'm trying to get rid of my Nintendo consoles (DS Lite and Gamecube).  I haven't played my DS Lite in weeks.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 18, 2009)

Might get it, I'm still stuck with this 4 year old phat. The hinge is almost broken and the top screen is in a right state. Even the paint work is rubbing off and I killed the right speaker ( played a movie on 400% volum by accident on moonshell and now I can hear a rattling sound when i go over half volume) 
I think it's time to move on, to DSL or DSi however I don't know. I guess I'll just wait and see, if the price of the DSL drops significatnyl once DSi hits UK I might get DSL (over £30 drop) but if it is still in the same region and the DSi is only £30 > more I will go for DSi since the larger screens and the improved speakers are interesting to a PHAT owner. Plus I like the small camera which could eventually be used for webcam in the homebrew scene. 

+ USD --> GBP works out the price of the DSi in UK to around £112 based on $160.
I wonder how nice Ninty will be to UK


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 18, 2009)

169$, that's a joke, what am i getting extra, some cameras, and a SD slot?!?! I'd really rather blow my money on something else, well that's what i think, but i don't see why people won't buy this, and that blue colour, wow i wasn't expecting that, doesn't look to shabby.


----------



## playallday (Feb 18, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> i don't see why people won't buy this, and that blue colour, wow i wasn't expecting that, doesn't look to shabby.


You know, you just said, "I think everyone will buy the DSi"!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 18, 2009)

When I first heard about DSi all I thought was "meh"

Now I see the price of it I think "meh" again.

And I really dont understand why people go all loopy over a new colour for a console, like what difference does it make?  And people that buy a second and third console just because it has a new colour, are in fact completely retarded and dont deserve to have money!

THERE I SAID IT!!!!


----------



## m3rox (Feb 18, 2009)

I dunno, I'm considering getting one, but I don't want the blue, nor the black.  I'd rather have the white one.  I need to upgrade my DS anyway.  And the people complaining about the GBA slot need to learn what an emulator is for.


----------



## Minox (Feb 18, 2009)

I find the DSi to be a huge waste of money just to get a console that has more cons than advantages in my opinion. While others may buy it I won't that crowd because I've realised that there are so many better things that I could get instead.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 18, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what i was intending to say, yet i thought it may be too blunt to just say that EVERYONE will, which in fact is seldom the case.


----------



## Akoji (Feb 18, 2009)

I might get one since my old DS lite L and R buttons doesn't work anymore.
Is it confirmed that some flashcart work on it?


----------



## fst312 (Feb 18, 2009)

Akoji said:
			
		

> I might get one since my old DS lite L and R buttons doesn't work anymore.
> Is it confirmed that some flashcart work on it?



the only flash carts that work are the one that end with the letter i.
and i don't care for the dsi.


----------



## m3rox (Feb 18, 2009)

Akoji said:
			
		

> I might get one since my old DS lite L and R buttons doesn't work anymore.
> Is it confirmed that some flashcart work on it?



Only on the Japanese ones.  The US ones haven't come out yet so there's no telling.


----------



## Akoji (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh okay, So I won't preorder one.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll probably buy one for the 2 cameras.
And because I'm still stuck here with a DS Phat with a messed up touch screen and a broken R button.


----------



## engruzii (Feb 18, 2009)

Well i'm going to get me a DSi i mean you can't tell how good the DSi until you get one the bigger screen really makes a different and it feels the the DSi quality is way better than the DSlite and it's more comfortable to hold plus, as i heard it's more powerful than the DSlite which *probably* means that some of the newer games won't play on the DSlite

anyway like i said you won't know how good is the DSi until you own one and i have the Japanese one and i'm very happy with it


----------



## Akoji (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, I don't think that they would make the error of doing exclusive for DSi... they are not that stupid.


----------



## engruzii (Feb 18, 2009)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Well, I don't think that they would make the error of doing exclusive for DSi... they are not that stupid.




Well there might be many reasons to do that and one of them that they probably going to keep releasing updates to get rid of the piracy which means they are going to make exclusive for DSi just to stop the piracy

and if it's true that the DSi is more powerful than the DSlite (i heard it's 1.5 times more powerful but not sure tho) that means some of the latest games will not be playable on the DSlite

in the end it all depends in how long does Nintendo intend to keep the DSi alive


----------



## Zenith94 (Feb 18, 2009)

you can't get this piece of shit in white? god damn


----------



## Agent007 (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL no white ? and I thought they would go with silver this time like the old gameboy advance sps ... anyways ... I dont see whats the problem ... most people like me ( i own a phat ) want a new ds with 5 brightness levels ( I got the first gen of the ds phat ... only 1 brightness level) and itll probably have camera games where u have to make a face or something.

The only thing I thought they couldve changed was getting the blue into silver or something ... i mean ... what are the girls gonna get ? (not in a sexist way) but i mean like ... most girls got the white cause it was more "unmanly" to them ...

Hope for the best that the firmware is the same as the Jap =/ if it isn't, i might not get it cause im sticking to my Ds phat


----------



## War (Feb 18, 2009)

I really doubt they'll make DSi only titles. Maybe some smaller companies will, but the big oens like Squeenix will realize that if they make their games DSi-only, they're gonna be losing a huge amount of money.


----------



## Uruha (Feb 18, 2009)

yea they wont make DSi exclusives, but maybe some features require the DSi power in the game?
I want a DSi since im stuck with a phat with 2 hours of play time. i kinda want the lite but big screen!!!!


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 18, 2009)

If my current CycloDS works with it, Ill get it, it looks/sounds pretty cool


----------



## jordanlp (Feb 18, 2009)

It will if you've got a CycloDSi.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 18, 2009)

The white one is being sold in Holland..

EDIT: Not yet ofcourse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 3april.


----------



## NeverEden (Feb 18, 2009)

So it's thinner, larger screen, power button on the inside, and has a SD card slot. All good pros. Easier to carry, easier to play games, no more accidentally turning on/off the DS, and the SD card slot... opens up alot of possibilities. =)

However, as for the cons. Digital camera? Definitely a gimmick considering its low quality resolution. Rather use my NV3 digital camera for that. Heck, even cellphones except the oldest take better picture than the DSi. Music player? Already have my ipod nano for that. No more GBA slot... I don't usually care for old games, but imo, there are still classic that are worth playing. Heck, even some of the games made for the NDS are about the same gameplay than the GBA games with just slightly better graphics.  

I think Nintendo trying to rival the PSP is a bad tactic. It should stick to what it does best, as a gaming console. 

Is it me or are all the latest gadgets are trying to do everything but not doing them well? Already we have the iPhone and its gaming APPs... and my digital camera double as a video recorder and music player... >.< oy. So much is making my head spins.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, our price is lower then Japans, _*and*_ we get a new/better color. And we get a new game on the same date. What more could you ask for.


----------



## Zenith94 (Feb 18, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Wow, our price is lower then Japans, _*and*_ we get a new/better color. And we get a new game on the same date. What more could you ask for.



WE GET WORSE COLOURS! The black gets finger prints and smudges on it to easily and the blue one looks gay. I mean really, who is going to get the blue one?


----------



## Uruha (Feb 18, 2009)

me... :'(
yea i kinda want a white one :-/


----------



## DrYHeLL (Feb 18, 2009)

Not going to lie, that blue is horribly ugly. At least they could have made electric blue for nostalgia's sake.  

If I even want to consider getting one I'd most definitely go black.

blue= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also on a related note... y no white?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 18, 2009)

RecklessReaperr said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was sarcasm..and the black one doesn't get smudges as easily as the white one. >_>


----------



## Trolly (Feb 18, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And I really dont understand why people go all loopy over a new colour for a console, like what difference does it make? And people that buy a second and third console just because it has a new colour, are in fact completely retarded and dont deserve to have money!
> 
> THERE I SAID IT!!!! smileipb2.png


Totally agree, I know someone who has 3 colours of DS Lite. He was talking to me the other day about getting a new one that was yellow or something. It's just a ridiculous waste of money, and besides, the original black and white look far superior if you're actually going to consider which colours look the best.


----------



## thieves like us (Feb 18, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> 169$, that's a joke, what am i getting extra, some cameras, and a SD slot?!?! I'd really rather blow my money on something else, well that's what i think, but i don't see why people won't buy this, and that blue colour, wow i wasn't expecting that, doesn't look to shabby.
> based on the current pricing for the japanese model, it's pretty much in line. and while I'm not too big of fan of the blue coloured system, at least we get the black one. (basic black will *never* go out of style
> 
> 
> ...


wrong. all of the DSi systems sport a matte finish (like the insides of the current ds lites). no more oily smudges against a high-gloss finish.

to all of the nay sayers, nintendo will continue to dominate and laugh all the way to the bank. and while the DSi may not represent the huge step forward (aka DS 2) that we'd all like, it's a simple way for nintendo to add some new functionality and test the waters without spending a ton of time and money on R&D for something in a completely new direction that could possibly fail (like the virtual boy).

ds lites pretty much completely sold out over the holiday season here in the states for the 3rd year in a row, and nintendo didn't have to lower their price point one time during the life of the ds lite, so my money's on the initial batches selling out as well as ebay resellers making a pretty penny against the impatient.


what I would really like to see is either nintendo or some officially licensed 3rd party company offer the ability to imprint your DSi with multi-colour graphic images (like the FFCC echoes of time model) for a reasonable price. that's a market that's just waiting to be tapped.


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 18, 2009)

Good to hear the release date. It'll probably be $200+ here in Canada...which means I'll probably stay away from a first day purchase and wait until there's a promotion for it or something.

I'm surprised for the lack of white, but the blue might be there to appeal to females...my girlfriend instantly told me she liked the blue one when I showed her it.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesomesauce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully we'll get a UK price/release date soon. I'm not getting one, but I've got a relative who was looking at getting a DS at the time it was announced and decided to wait. Depends on the price difference between this and the Lite though, it might put him off! But we'll see.


----------



## fst312 (Feb 18, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I was really going to get one of these until I found out that WPA encryption still isn't going to work for the wi-fi in DS games.
> 
> The only reason I'm still considering getting one at launch is because of the update-able firmware.  It may turn out down the road that the launch firmware is hackable, but future firmwares aren't, etc, etc.  Not really the type of thing we've had to deal with on the DS yet, but still a possibility.
> 
> Plus, I sorta want a black DS.  I just don't want to pay $40 extra for it.



that is true to get one because firmware is able to get updated.but still everyone may be getting one for no reason so far all these new flash carts only allow you to play games you are able to play on your other ds/lite.and we don't know if dsi has auto updates.


----------



## haringtonl (Feb 18, 2009)

Ew that blue looks so UGLY!


----------



## Rayder (Feb 19, 2009)

To those saying there won't be any DSi exclusive stuff......there already IS such stuff, it's called DSiWare.  

I won't be buying a DSi.  I see absolutely NOTHING appealing about it beyond the larger screens and that's not enough to warrant a purchase to me.  I already bought a launch DSphat and then a black DSlite.  That's enough for me.  I'm not willing to let go of the GBA port so quickly.  I only got into handhelds about a year before the DS came out, so there is a lot of GBA games I've yet to play.

Also, I don't think there has EVER been a game system with as many totally crap-ass games as the DS has.  Why in the hell would I buy into it some more?  Don't get me wrong, there are SOME decent games on the DS, but oh-so few in a comparison ratio to the noobware/shovelware that's out for it. By my perspective, it's something like 50 crap games to 1 halfway decent game, and more like 100 to 1 for really good games.....and I'm being VERY conservative with those estimates.

In fact, gaming in general seems to have gone sour for me.  All the most popular styles of gaming now are the kinds I don't care for, like FPS's, strategy games, MMO's and RPG's.  I never did like FPS's.  Strategy games are boring as hell to me and RPGs.........I burnt myself out on RPGs way back in the Commodore 64 days, so you can imagine how long ago that was.  As far as MMO's, let's just say that I prefer single player games and leave it at that.  I just anti-social that way.

Nope, no DSi for me.  In fact, after the DS finally runs its course, I think I'm done with gaming. I'm not even kidding. I mean NONE of the games I was hoping for on the DS ever materialized; 2D Metroid, Gradius, Punch-Out, F-Zero and the list goes on.  I won't even get into how pathetic gaming on the PC has become. I want the 80's and early to mid 90's back.

DSi, pfft.


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 19, 2009)

they changed the day by one just to prove ign wrong


----------



## Advi (Feb 19, 2009)

doesn't the new DSi have enough built-in RAM (wwwwwaaaaaaayyyyyy more than original) to emulate GBA?


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nessie said:
			
		

> doesn't the new DSi have enough built-in RAM (wwwwwaaaaaaayyyyyy more than original) to emulate GBA?


yes we need one 
my ez flash will be useless without the gba slot


----------



## akuchan (Feb 19, 2009)

I thought the price was 'OK' but then i read this on the news, "Australians will have to pay $299 for a Nintendo DSi" so go to hell... i'd rather get a psp...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 19, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Nessie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CPU isn't strong enough. No GBA emulation.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 19, 2009)

Hopefully the DSi won't sell too well in the U.S like it did in Japan.  Otherwise Nintendo will continue to pull stupid stunts like this instead of spearheading some real advancement.


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 19, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS FINNALLLLYYYYYY!!!!!
I have been waiting for this for so long 
I dont care if it dosent have a gba slot for my EZ flash 3 in 1 and my M3 perfect 
Its only a small price to pay for 2 cameras and More ram
But i hope that my m3 ds real will work on the dsi by the time it arrives at my house


----------



## Jordan10la (Feb 20, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I'm yet to know someone that really uses his DS to play GBA games.. only problem I see here are the Guitar Hero games. Really, complaining about the GBA slot is just nitpicking.. if you want to play GBA games, stick to your current DS or GBA.. you don't have to throw it out just to get a DSi.
> I do, a lot. But now my Phat's hinge is broken making it annoying to play games on it.
> 
> 
> ...


Link? I could always just do that...


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 20, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Hopefully the DSi won't sell too well in the U.S like it did in Japan.  Otherwise Nintendo will continue to pull stupid stunts like this instead of spearheading some real advancement.



Considering all the overpriced crap americans buy from Apple.. I doubt this won't sell


----------



## Jordan10la (Feb 20, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think my iPod Touch was worth it. But this I doubt I'll ever own a DSi


----------



## kohkindachi (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh my god did i see blue color dsi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to buy that soon, but can anyone confirm if there's other colors


----------



## RAIDEN! (Feb 25, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> I'm not getting one, but congrats for those of you who are. I'm pretty shocked that we're not getting the white model... why blue? That's so random...




haha i beat you they are gonna make a purple one lol


----------

